# Another HTTPd question.

## oldan

Of course I searched the forums (or is it fora?). And all I found was this dusty old thread.

I'd like to run a little web server - not APACHE - I said little! So of course I looked around in www-servers and found mini_httpd, thttpd and lighttpd and Abyss web server and of course, my favorite name bozohttpd. Does anyone have any specific experience with any of these - good or bad?

I'd just like it to be secure, support cgi without having to copy the whole PERL library into a chroot and provide some good logging.

I don't want to start a flamewar  :Twisted Evil: , but I only want to do one emerge and I don't want it to be emerge -C.

--Oldan

----------

## moocha

Try www-servers/cherokee.

----------

## nod

i'm running lighttpd with php via fastcgi and I really like it.

Quite stable, configurable and screaming fast.  Oh, and it's itty bitty.

----------

## steve_d555

 *nod wrote:*   

> i'm running lighttpd with php via fastcgi and I really like it.
> 
> Quite stable, configurable and screaming fast.  Oh, and it's itty bitty.

 

Same. Quite fast. Easy to configure and quick and easy to get up, especially without PHP (though I use it)

----------

